# Ranger 620 factory side rails



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Removed from 2006 ranger 620 dvs. Good shape, has sticky tape from holder holder mount. $75, pick up in Columbus near O'Shaughnessy Reservoir.

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

-t


----------

